# New Tires....New TPMS Sensors or just valves



## kingjim9 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Everyone! So I'm getting to the point on my 2012 Cruze that I'll be needing new tires and this got me wondering if I need to replace the whole TPMS sensor and valve stem combo (Around $25 a piece) or just replace the valve stem onto the existing TPMS sensor (Around $2 a piece).

My Cruze is the first vehicle I've owned with TPMS so usually when I change tires I just replace the valve stem but the TPMS is a whole different story for me. I've been looking online and watching some videos on YouTube. From the procedures I've found the replacement valve stems just screw into the TPMS sensor so it seems simple enough.

I was planning on just using the existing sensors with new valves but then I was reading some articles which point to the sensor failing and the whole unit should be replaced with each set of tires.

What are some of your opinions on this matter? Did you (or whatever shop you have) replace just the valve stem or did they replace the whole sensor and valve stem? What were the results or any issues you might have had?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There are a lot of great questions for consideration here . If you think that your TPMS sensors are in good to far condition then you would be able to simply reuse them with new stems . If you think that they are in poor condition then by all means replace them . Considering they are only 2 years old I would imagine that the TPMS should be in great condition .


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

All they need are new stems man 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

New stems. Only replace the sensor if it breaks.


----------



## kingjim9 (Jan 7, 2012)

Alright thanks for the quick replies everyone! New stems it is!! You confirmed what I was initially planning on doing before I started reading crazy things online. There are indeed no issues with the sensors on my Cruze so I don't suspect any need to replace them. I guess the average life of a sensor is around 5 years though so next tire change it might be a different story.

While I'm on this topic...If I did have to swap in a new sensor, would my EL-50448 that I use to re-learn tire positions work to pickup the new sensor or I would i have to go to the dealer to get the sensor ID programmed into my car? It looks like some car manufacturers like Toyota require the sensor ID to be paired to the vehicle but I'm not sure if this is the case with GM or not.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) relearn - 2012 Chevy Cruze - YouTube

This may or may not help you.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

kingjim9 said:


> Alright thanks for the quick replies everyone! New stems it is!! You confirmed what I was initially planning on doing before I started reading crazy things online. There are indeed no issues with the sensors on my Cruze so I don't suspect any need to replace them. I guess the average life of a sensor is around 5 years though so next tire change it might be a different story.
> 
> While I'm on this topic...If I did have to swap in a new sensor, would my EL-50448 that I use to re-learn tire positions work to pickup the new sensor or I would i have to go to the dealer to get the sensor ID programmed into my car? It looks like some car manufacturers like Toyota require the sensor ID to be paired to the vehicle but I'm not sure if this is the case with GM or not.


As long as you buy the GM sensor (I think 315 mgz) your EL will be fine.....there is no pairing needed.

Rob


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Unless they are shot to chit why does every one always replace their stems? Even though I replaced my tires last year, I still kept the original stems on my 1985 Vette that I bought in 92.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> Unless they are shot to chit why does every one always replace their stems? Even though I replaced my tires last year, I still kept the original stems on my 1985 Vette that I bought in 92.


Rubber dry rot. I wouldn't trust an old stem. Granted, if said car has been garaged like I suspect it probably has, you may be ok. Still, most shops will include them as part of the install, so it's worth going ahead with changing them.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

You do not need to replace the valve stems on 2 year old car. I just had my tires replaced on a 2011 and my stems are in great shape. Even tire place said there was no need to replace them. I had to replace one monitor already however and it came with the stem anyway. So when you need to replace them replace the stem at the same time.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

The cost to replace a tire pressure monitor unit averages about $120. That's as much as the freakin' tires for a Cruze Eco. Thank our beloved Federal Government, which mandated these devices because the typical fat, lazy American never checks his/her tire pressure, never mind doing a weekly walk around and hood up fluids check. If you have a spare tire (donut type), when was the last time you checked to see if it had the required 60 psig? Your dealers/service facility "26 point inspection" does not include checking your spare tire pressure. Too many people have too much junk in the trunk.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Rubber dry rot. I wouldn't trust an old stem. Granted, if said car has been garaged like I suspect it probably has, you may be ok. Still, most shops will include them as part of the install, so it's worth going ahead with changing them.


I understand the stems cost next to nothing to replace, I was just wondering why replace them at all. Thanks.


----------



## kingjim9 (Jan 7, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> Unless they are shot to chit why does every one always replace their stems? Even though I replaced my tires last year, I still kept the original stems on my 1985 Vette that I bought in 92.


I've always thought along this line too, especially on newer cars. I've had some in the past start leaking on me, but that was usually the core. I was always told replacing the stems is just something you do especially with how cheap they are like you pointed out, and if you take your car somewhere they usually replace them anyway to avoid having it fail before the tire needs replaced again.




Robby said:


> As long as you buy the GM sensor (I think 315 mgz) your EL will be fine.....there is no pairing needed.
> 
> Rob


Alright, that's good to know for future purposes. At least that's simple enough not to require a trip to the dealer. Thanks.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Reviving an old thread here: What is a good price for a replacement sensor? Any brands other than ACDelco to consider?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Reviving an old thread here: What is a good price for a replacement sensor? Any brands other than ACDelco to consider?


Check Rock Auto......lot of price variation.
Your design screws to the tire valve stem.

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Found and ordered these. Seems to be a great deall for $18.49 + free shipping!
https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-1358...----------1-0&sr=1-2&ymm=2012:chevrolet:cruze


----------

